# NX 1600 Project



## BlanX (Jun 23, 2006)

Well I just bougtht the car .. and by the looks of it its gonna be hard to find parts for .. does anyone know any good parts sites for nx in general? ... Im going to replace the engine in the car but im not sure what of yet and am not sure if only the 1.6L will fit in the car without any major fittings .. Would a 2.0L? fit in it? .. Im looking for a peppy car that will run low 15's .. and if no to the 2.0L how complicated would it be to get a turbo put on it?. The car is in pretty good condition...theres some rust bubbles in the rear quarter panels and a bit on the inside on the shock tower.. but I am planning on getting that fixed first so I know the body will be able to outlast the engine. If anyone has valuable info on NX 1600 please post. Thanks


----------



## Segato13 (Jun 1, 2006)

I have a nx 2000 & its damn near impossible to find parts. Theres one compnay in Western Canada, I'll have to dig up their name but they make a body kit for the nx. Its not bad looking but the front bumper is a little iffy.

May I suggest just buying coil overs or lowering springs. It makes it looks much better. Thats what I'm gonna do & stretch the stock bumper out a bit.


----------



## Tinus (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi blanx! If you're looking for stuff; always do a search in the forum(s). 

Futhermore check the websites of nx-clubs. And there is a lot to find at www.100nx.com
There are lots of internetwebshops -links and other info on there...

Also try: http://www.sk-tuning.de/ 
Ist a customizer in Germany.

And in their shop a beauty of a body kit (at least i think so..):http://www.sk-tuning.de/web/shop/default.php?cPath=1462_1656_1718_1719

Good luck!
Greetz...


----------



## cfor25 (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a 1993 nx 1600 I just recently lowered it 2 1/2 in. And it looks way better. I put it on KYB GR-2 shocks wrapped in tech 5 springs. But i'm having the same promblem with finding body parts. Suspension was easy it's the same as the sentra 91-94


They have a lot of god stuff on that site Tinus but the english part of the site doesn't work. 


I've found some nice kits and accessories on Carmate but it's in Australia and i'm in the U.S. i need to find something closer...

I would really love to get my hands on the nx spoiler and and good head light conversion.
If anyone has any idea where i can get them please tell me...


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

Nissan NX1600 Performance Parts


----------



## 92nx (Nov 17, 2007)

cfor25 said:


> I have a 1993 nx 1600 I just recently lowered it 2 1/2 in. And it looks way better. I put it on KYB GR-2 shocks wrapped in tech 5 springs. But i'm having the same promblem with finding body parts. Suspension was easy it's the same as the sentra 91-94


tech 5 springs? i can't find them. my eibach pro kit didnt do my car justice and i'm looking for something more. where did you get yours? thanks


----------

